# odd shoulder and collarbone pain



## tnickols (May 24, 2008)

Last monday I went out for the first time in a while and my friend who is much more expierenced pushed me to try this downhill section. So halfway down the trail gets a little slick and me being a n00b decided to go with my gut reaction and hold on for dear life. The only problem is that i also grabbed the front brake way to hard. Flew over the handlebars then i think i went shoulder first into a rock and then was able to dodge my bike coming right towards where i was landing. I was laughing seconds after i hit and so was my friend. So i walk back up the hill check out the cuts on the ankles and wrists. I then tried it again and did fine the second time. So my shoulder was sore that night but then after a goods night sleep i felt better. This friday i decided to go down to the basement for a workout because i have been ignoring the gym due to finals. So i start out with benchpress and within two reps my shoulder/collarbone are killing me. Its now 1 o'clock on monday and the pain has slightly deminished but i can definitley still feel it. Just wondering if this has happened to anybody or if i should get it checked out or just take a week off and get back to riding after finals. wow that was long:eekster:


----------



## mlepito (May 1, 2007)

If the pain is up on the top of the shoulder where the collar bone attaches to the scapula, it sounds like you separated your shoulder. Contrary to popular belief a separated shoulder is not a partial dislocation. It is tearing of the acromialclavicular ligament, and possibly the coracoclavicular ligaments. There are several grades. I'm sure you are a grade I II or III. You might want to get it checked our and get an xray just to make sure the collar bone is ok. Ultrasound and range of motion does well with separations. If it's a grade I you just rest it for a while. Use a sling if the weight of your arm bothers it.


----------



## cazloco (Apr 6, 2005)

If you look in the mirror and the end of your collar bone (above the shoulder) sticks up a little higher than the other, then yeah, acromialclavicular. If so, welcome to the "pointy shoulder" club. You'll go for an xray and the doc will say there's nothing to do. BUT, go for an xray anyway; lots could be wrong but the acromialclavicular thing is common.


----------



## VPI (Jun 7, 2007)

I seperated mine last Sunday. Doc said it is a grade 3. Not a lot of pain but a whole lot of instability. My wife took a picture althoug I am still quite swolen in it. It is my left shoulder it is on the rt side of the picture. Hope this helps.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 27, 2007)

Could also be torn rotator cuff. Got weakness in that arm? Raise your arms over your head. If the affected one don't want to go up as high, that could be what happened. If you don't get treatment, it'll get worse. I got this injury doing an endo just like you describe. My shoulder joint kept clicking and popping, and it was weak on that side with bench presses. "Well, I've just sprained it, probably stretched the ligaments a bit...it'll get better with rest" I thought. Only it didn't. My whole arm started stiffening up. When it didn't feel like it was even my arm anymore, and moving it wrong caused unbelievably painful muscle spasms (which were _not_ present at the beginning), I knew I needed help. Needed a lot of PT before it was right again. It's still not as good as the left, but way, _way_ better. Don't delay. Get it looked at. "Maybe it'll go away" is one of the most destructive thoughts the human can have. Good luck!


----------



## cazloco (Apr 6, 2005)

VPI said:


> I seperated mine last Sunday. Doc said it is a grade 3. Not a lot of pain but a whole lot of instability. My wife took a picture althoug I am still quite swolen in it. It is my left shoulder it is on the rt side of the picture. Hope this helps.


I like the little horns.

Caz (grade two seperation)


----------

